# Right hand vs left hand retrieve?



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I just bought a 12 wt. Tibor reel that is set up for right hand retrieve. All of my other reels from 3 wt. on up to 10 wt. are left hand retrieves. I'm thinking that I will try going righty this time as I have heard that for larger fish/weight reels, one is better off using one's dominant hand to reel as it is generally faster and more efficient for retrieving line after a long run. I'm just curious what others use.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Do what you are comfortable with.....I grew up fishing offshore and am most comfortable fighting larger fish with the rod in my left hand, reeling with the right. My 10 wt, 12 wt and 14 wt all have Tibors on them set up for rt hand retrieve.

I keep my 3 wt - 9 wt reels on a left hand set up because I am more comfortable fighting a fish that may not get into the line on the reel and I am fighting them by stripping in line with my left hand. That never happens on fish I fight with the heavier rods....

So, just figure out what fits your style and preference and go with it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

_Non-dominant for lighter weights. Dominant for larger ones.

_My comfort break point is 5wt. Good to see that option on your poll.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Non dominant for all sizes. Just feels natural.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Worm Drowner said:


> I just bought a 12 wt. Tibor reel that is set up for right hand retrieve. All of my other reels from 3 wt. on up to 10 wt. are left hand retrieves. I'm thinking that I will try going righty this time as I have heard that for larger fish/weight reels, one is better off using one's dominant hand to reel as it is generally faster and more efficient for retrieving line after a long run. I'm just curious what others use.


I can't fight a fish with my non dominant arm, but reeling is no problem. I reel left handed on conventional tackle too.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Im weird with a rod/reel. Most guys hold the rod in their right hand when they cast, and switch it their left hand when they retrieve. I cast with my left hand and retrieve with my left hand (right hand reeling.)


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

So you right hand casters, right hand reelers ( dominate) I am assuming you strip with non dominate hand, left in this case, and switch over once a bigger fish takes you into the reel? Or do you cast with your dominant right hand and strip with your right hand after transferring the rod to the left hand at the finish of the cast? 

Conventional tackle I reel and cast right. Fly rod all weights cast right reel left. 

I think it takes a lot more effort with a fly rod to lift and turn a bigger fish than it does with a 6' 6" baitcasting set up. I like having my stronger dominant hand, arm and shoulder doing the heavy lifting the case of a fly rod. Reeling seems so secondary in fly fishing even with a fish on the reel. A fast fish coming at you you probably aren't going to be able to keep up right or left handed with a fly reel. Fly reels just don't have the line pick up of spinning or baitcasting gear. The drag seems to be much more important in fly fishing with bigger fish. But I'm pretty green to this game and freely admit I may be missing some important detail or two.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I learned to fly fish casting with my right (dominant) and stripping the line, then reeling with my left (non-dominant). I feel pretty comfortable reeling with either hand though.

However, I have tried casting with my right and switching to my left so I strip with my right and it just feels off. I suppose I could practice more. But like karstopo said, I prefer to fight the fish with my dominant hand on the rod.

The biggest benefit I could see from swapping to a right-hand wind is that when casting or clearing the line it's probably less likely that the fly line will loop around the reel handle.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

karstopo said:


> So you right hand casters, right hand reelers ( dominate) I am assuming you strip with non dominate hand, left in this case, and switch over once a bigger fish takes you into the reel? Or do you cast with your dominant right hand and strip with your right hand after transferring the rod to the left hand at the finish of the cast?
> 
> ....


Not sure that what I do is "right" or "wrong" but it seems to work for me...and seems natural...but that may be more out of habit than anything. So, for what's it worth, here's my approach:

Ok, let's talk big and/or fast saltwater fish....all of which are very strong. I'm casting right handed and stripping left handed including imparting all action to the fly and applying the strip set only with the left hand.

The immediate, number one concern after hook set is to clear the line. Whatever hand is needed to do this is used depending on where the excess, slack line is located. Normally (if there is such a thing with big saltwater fish) I quickly transfer the rod to the left hand while the excess line runs out using the right hand to clear all line. This has to be done literally in fractions of a second. It is absolutely critical. If you have to think about it, you loose, the fish wins.

IMO, it is the single most important step in landing big, strong, fast saltwater fish. Once cleared, I'm cranking with the right hand and when not cranking, using the right hand to assist the left hand in fighting the fish with the rod. I can't even begin to crank half as fast or with half as much force with my left hand(non dominate). Fast, strong cranking is critical...ranking just behind line clearing in importance. Palming with your most "dextrous" hand is also important....a measured touch is required.

Most all freshwater fish don't require the above technique and if that was all I fished for, I would probably just strip with the left hand and wind them in with the left hand...and that is exactly how I bass, bluegill, and trout fish.

The incredible speed and power of saltwater fish require an entirely different approach. A two pound bonefish, for example, absolutely requires the angler to clear the line in an instant...or loose the fish. They are probably the best fish in the World to learn the best techniques for yourself in preparation for much larger fish. A jackfish on a flat would be another good one to learn on, IMO.

Just my thoughts on techniques that no one showed me, but evolved through trial and error...with a lot of error in there, LOL.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

If I lost my left hand I guess I would retrieve with my teeth.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't think there is a "right" or "wrong" way. I understand the logic of all sides. I'm going to give dominant-side reeling a try with the 12 simply because I can reel faster and longer with that hand. It's going to be an interesting change as I have always reeled fly reels with my non-dominant hand. I'll just dive in and see how it works. Worst case scenario: I decide to go back to the other way and have to strip the line and backing off, switch the spool and rewind everything.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Worm Drowner, I think you're wise to do as you are intending. Meadowlark's note that being able to reel as fast as possible for as long as possible, without "hitching up," is critical with most offshore fish, especially the mackerels and tunas, all of which have "instant acceleration," and some, like wahoo and kingfish, will run and then turn on a dime and come back at the boat just as fast.

I cast right and retrieve with my right, only because back in the 50's, that's all that was available to fly fishermen. I can't think of any reel mfgr. that made a left hand retrieve reel, back in those days. The reason for this was alleged to be that fly line would at times catch on the reel handle, if it were on the inside, such as for a left hand retrieve.

Back when I first started fishing in the salt, it was suggested that all beginners practice reeling as fast as possible and for as long as possible, without hitching up. What happens is that your brain remembers the diameter and circumference of the reel you're using and enables your hand to follow that circumference more efficiently.

In my opinion, tarpon are an exception and even though they are a large powerful fish at times, they are not particularly fast, so fancy reels are not needed to subdue even the largest of fish. Anglers in the 50's and 60's who could not afford a Fin Nor, used Pflueger Medalists in the largest size (model 1598???) and they did fine. We once caught and released an average Keys tarpon that for some stupid reason, never got the angler on the reel; he simply went berserk around the boat and wore himself out. I leadered his fish in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

This is all good stuff to read and ponder. Having almost no experience with fast pelagic type fish, what do you do after the hook set when a wahoo, tuna, king mackerel or some such fish decides to run at wide open straight towards you? No way can you keep up with a fly reel. What does a bigger reel do on line pick up 11-12" per turn? Maybe a fast reeler can get 3-4 turns per second. Most fish, even the slower ones can swim more than 3 miles per hour which is about as fast as you can reel. I can't even keep up with a redfish on a wide open run to the boat with a reel that picks up 28" per turn. 

So if I'm right and it's agreed that no one can reel any fly reel as fast as a fast saltwater fish, do you then take your hand off the reel and try to strip in the line? I bet I can strip in line faster than I can reel it in but that may not be true, I've never tested it, but I think I will now. Eventually, the fish will turn and start peeling out line again. It seems the two options are reel as fast as possible or strip in as fast as possible. Is there another option? I guess one more option is to know that the fish will turn and head away from you where the drag and rod come into play again and not go too crazy trying to keep up when they turn toward you. It seems unavoidable that at least some of the time during a fight with one of these big and speedy fish, there will be times that there is no real tension on the fish, that the fish has outpaced the reel or the strip.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.thetravelalmanac.com/lists/fish-speed.htm

The top ten fastest fish according to the travel almanac


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

What do you mean by retrieving hand? Like, the hand that holds the rod, or the one turning the reel?


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

*Pray*



karstopo said:


> This is all good stuff to read and ponder. Having almost no experience with fast pelagic type fish, *what do you do after the hook set when a wahoo, tuna, king mackerel or some such fish decides to run at wide open straight towards you?* No way can you keep up with a fly reel. What does a bigger reel do on line pick up 11-12" per turn? Maybe a fast reeler can get 3-4 turns per second. Most fish, even the slower ones can swim more than 3 miles per hour which is about as fast as you can reel. I can't even keep up with a redfish on a wide open run to the boat with a reel that picks up 28" per turn.
> 
> So if I'm right and it's agreed that no one can reel any fly reel as fast as a fast saltwater fish, do you then take your hand off the reel and try to strip in the line? I bet I can strip in line faster than I can reel it in but that may not be true, I've never tested it, but I think I will now. Eventually, the fish will turn and start peeling out line again. It seems the two options are reel as fast as possible or strip in as fast as possible. Is there another option? I guess one more option is to know that the fish will turn and head away from you where the drag and rod come into play again and not go too crazy trying to keep up when they turn toward you. It seems unavoidable that at least some of the time during a fight with one of these big and speedy fish, there will be times that there is no real tension on the fish, that the fish has outpaced the reel or the strip.


What fly anglers have the most going for them in this situation, is the increased drag created by the diameter of the fly line (especially) as well as the backing, (which is much less but at least it adds _something_). Anyway, this is where the large diameter (not to be confused with "large arbor") reels become important, as they retrieve a greater amount of line per turn. Reels like the Emery, Catino and International IV, were the rage in the old days. They hold 500-550 yds. of 30 lb. Micron--not because you need that much backing, but to increase that spool diameter for faster line recovery. I would still use one, just for that reason. Basically, what an angler does when a fish runs at the boat, is play catch-up and this is where the ability to reel as fast as possible for the longest period of time comes in handy and therefore why the dominant hand might be an advantage. These are very heavy reels, but one doesn't need to cast very many times per day, so fatigue is more or less a non-issue.

The big disadvantage to the large diameter reels, is the added start-up inertia, which can be considerable in big reels with large cork drags. The widely accepted tactic for the tunas and mackerels, is to have the drag set as light as possible....just enough that the spool doesn't over run when line is jerked from it. With large diameter reels, sometimes this isn't good enough and a lot of kings and wahoo are lost at the take....the spool simply can not catch up in time before the tippet breaks.

This is where the large arbor reels became popular. They have a smaller overall diameter but a much wider spool. The smaller diameter translates into less start-up inertia and the wider spool means that the diameter of the spool stays more nearly the same, no matter how much backing has been ripped off by a fish.

BTW, if anyone has thoughts about targeting kings on fly, I suggest that you NOT point your rod tip at the fly during the retrieve. This is because sometimes a king will skyrocket at a bait/lure and you don't want to be standing in its flight path, if you know what I mean. More than one angler has been seriously hurt when a king skyrocketed while taking an artificial and the fish hit the angler. I think I even remember one angler dying, as the fish ruptured his spleen. To clarify, I remember this happening but don't remember the circumstances. The king may have skyrocketed at a ballyhoo close 
behind a trolling boat. But to be safe, hold your rod out to the side and 
retrieve from that position.

"Retrieving hand," is the hand that turns the handle.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Permit rat. I've had reds outstrip my ability to reel or strip in fast enough, I suppose that's where barbs on the hook are nice. Yes, the relatively thick line has a lot of built in drag.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I've seen guys "slap" the bottom of their reels to spin them really fast when a fish runs at them. You can pick line up much quicker that way than trying to crank line in with the handle. I'd think that'd also be advantageous for when the fish decides to turn away and run too bc you won't be caught holding onto the reel handle when the fish wants to pull drag


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

karstopo said:


> http://www.thetravelalmanac.com/lists/fish-speed.htm
> 
> The top ten fastest fish according to the travel almanac


That is an interesting list....and seems to be corroborated in other places on the 'net.

The first thing I noticed was that the sailfish is just slightly slower than the cheetah. That is incredible when you think about it.

The second thing that I noticed was the Tarpon's rank. I don't really consider them a "fast" fish in comparison to other inshore fish I catch....but may be wrong about that.

The third thing I noticed was that the GT does not make the list. IMO, any list without the GT is flawed.

The bonefish is considered the fastest among inshore flats fish...but I would put the GT up against it any day of the week....might be wrong because the GT is such an imposing fish in the water. They have absolutely incredible speed, at least at short distances.

Also, I've seen documentaries during shark week , I believe, where the Mako is scientifically clocked at speeds well above 60 mph.

My fascination with fish is just unending.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Since we are talking about speed in this thread on "handedness", I'd be interested in reading some thoughts on stripping techniques from folks. I'm talking about stripping the fly now, not fighting a fish. 

On fish like roosters and dorado and kings and baracuda, etc, you can't physically strip the fly fast enough with one hand, regardless of which hand you use, dominate or otherwise. Hence, many people go to two hand strips which I find personally tiring and awkward when the fish strikes. You are "out of position" as soon as the fish hits on the two handed strip. 

A guy I consider my flats mentor, Jan Isely, once showed me a technique that I haven't seen anyone else use....except myself. I've used it to make even the picky roosterfish hit the fly when they absolutely can not be enticed to hit otherwise.(my personal best roosterfish on the fly of 45 pounds was fooled this way much to the total shock to the guide) I've used it to catch big cuda on the flats which would absolutely not respond to any other method. Also, used the technique on angry GT's which provided the most explosive strikes I've ever experienced. 

Now to try to describe it....not sure I can, actually...it is much easier to demonstrate. 

The "strip" is made entirely with the rod with both hands and arms extended in a rapid sweeping movement...very fast, as fast as you can go without getting the fly airborne. The result can often be line piled up all over you and anyone nearby...but it can also entice a strike that you will not otherwise get. It is absolutely killer on 'cudas on the flat. Caution: it is wise to try this out first before actually using it on a stubborn fish.

The resulting strike is nothing short of fantastic. It is quite possibly the greatest thrill I have ever experienced fly fishing...certainly ranking right up there with a big fish hitting a top water fly.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Since we are talking about speed in this thread on "handedness", I'd be interested in reading some thoughts on stripping techniques from folks. I'm talking about stripping the fly now, not fighting a fish.
> 
> On fish like roosters and dorado and kings and baracuda, etc, you can't physically strip the fly fast enough with one hand, regardless of which hand you use, dominate or otherwise. Hence, many people go to two hand strips which I find personally tiring and awkward when the fish strikes. You are "out of position" as soon as the fish hits on the two handed strip.
> 
> ...


This sounds really cool, I'm still trying to visulize... I really love something different. Getting the eat..Nothing happens good without it.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I think I can visualize the sweeping motion. Are you also striping in the line at the same time? What I am visualizing is the baitfish fly or whatever pattern darting with each Rod sweep one direction then another, sort of a rapid zig zag moving toward the fisherman. I could see how the line would be thrown all over the place.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

RE the fish speed chart, I don't put much faith in them, except possibly from a relative sense. How can anyone be sure that the speed a fish is traveling at any one time, is its top speed? Another question I would have, is whether there is another species of sailfish (they list "indo-Pacific," as the fastest of all) that is different from the Pacific sails normally caught off the Central American coast? Reason is that those sails seem to me to be just about the most lethargic of all the billfish I have caught or seen caught. I can remember thinking that a 50 lb. Atlantic sail would turn the average Pacific sail (about 80 lbs) inside-out. Atlantics just seem much quicker in the water as well. I for one, was surprised that barracuda didn't make the list. And there's no way a tarpon is faster than a 'cuda. Perhaps some fish, when hooked, cannot or choose not to run at their full potential, even when green.

As far as retrieves go, the fly fishing retrieve is self limiting at best. There are few prey species that act in the wild, the same as a medium speed fly fishing retrieve. So we all fiddle around with variations we all hope might work better. For me, I fished just a little for barracuda. But back in those days, there might have been 10 times as many on the flats as there are today and more numbers makes more competition for a food source. But even at that, the fish got to be a little selective toward the end of Winter, when they had all been caught 10 or more times and released. But I have found that if a barracuda is hungry, he'll eat just about anything and it doesn't have to be fast moving, either. Thinking here of a 10 inch solid orange shark fly, replete with 80 lb. Steelon leader.

Can't say for sure, but I think I might have been one of the first to realize that predator species don't like being "attacked" by their prey....and it was the barracuda that spawned that realization. This would have been in the late 70's. With flies or lures, if we cast out in front of the fish and the angle happened to be such that the retrieve brought the lure/fly back towards the fish's nose, invariably the fish would spook, wheel around and then (maybe) begin to track the offering to the boat but not eat. Seeing that we began to cast further away with much more success. One day I told a guy to cast behind a lurking cuda. Bring the lure back behind the fish't tail, it again wheeled around but this time nailed the lure without tracking it at all. After that we tried the same with flies and the result was the same. No need for a super fast retrieve, either. Alas, those days are long gone.

Tarpon retrieves.....I just try to do something different from all the rest of the guides/anglers.

Permit: IMO each fish has to be read on its own, according to the situation, fly used, etc. Here there is no substitute for experience.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

karstopo said:


> I think I can visualize the sweeping motion. Are you also striping in the line at the same time? What I am visualizing is the baitfish fly or whatever pattern darting with each Rod sweep one direction then another, sort of a rapid zig zag moving toward the fisherman. I could see how the line would be thrown all over the place.


No, not stripping just a wide circular sweep of about 180 deg ending up in going forward to keep the fly moving rapidly. Down with the rod tip, initially, then moving up during the 180 deg sweep and then forward and up.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Sounds like a figure eight we use for musky. Haven't tried it with a fly rod, but it sure is exciting when you get a big aggressive fish explode that close.


----------

